# Another Birthday at work



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Had to do a cheesecake for one Mngr. at work.  Don't want to be unfair.


----------



## link (Nov 6, 2017)

That look fantastic! Wow.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2017)

No doubt about it!
That's a beauty!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

smokinal said:


> No doubt about it!
> That's a beauty!
> Al



The top got browned . Looks like chocolate cake.  Didn't crack and temp was ok.. 
It goes in @ 500 for 15 min.. It may have been 18 and then down to 250 for it to come up to 150 IT. 
Thanks sir.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok... enough of me drooling. your cheesecake is officially on our TG menu!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 6, 2017)

That's one beautiful cheesecake!!!!  I'd eat that anyday.
Gary


----------

